# Mod Rewrite, aber wie?



## losREDBULLos (27. November 2007)

Hallo, ich habe vor kurzem so ein bisschen was von Mod Rewrite gehört. Und nun habe ich eine Frage.

Wie kann ich es machen das in der Adresszeile bei meiner Homepage immer ein und die selbe Adresse steht? Sprich http://www.partykingdom.de

Desweiteren will ich es so haben das wenn jemand zB http://www.party-kingdom.de/PK/index.php aufruft er automatisch auf http://www.partykingdom.de/PK/index.php wechselt. Das aber nicht nur bei index.php sondern auch bei galerie.php, board.php, thread.php etc.

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Ich habe auch schon versucht mir da etwas zu erlesen aber ich verstehe da immer nur Bahnhof.

Greetz losREDBULLos


----------



## lay-z-cow (27. November 2007)

Hi,



losREDBULLos hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich es machen das in der Adresszeile bei meiner Homepage immer ein und die selbe Adresse steht? Sprich http://www.partykingdom.de





losREDBULLos hat gesagt.:


> Desweiteren will ich es so haben das wenn jemand zB http://www.party-kingdom.de/PK/index.php aufruft er automatisch auf http://www.partykingdom.de/PK/index.php wechselt. Das aber nicht nur bei index.php sondern auch bei galerie.php, board.php, thread.php etc.



Das widerspricht sich! Was von beidem willst du denn?


Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## Gumbo (27. November 2007)

Ersteres ist nur mit Frames möglich. Das zweite nennt sich kanonischer Hostname und ist mit dem „mod_rewrite“-Modul möglich:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^$
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.partykingdom\.de$
RewriteRule .* http://www.partykingdom.de/$0 [L,R=301]
```


----------



## losREDBULLos (27. November 2007)

@Gumbo

OK, das klappt schonmal.

Und wie stelle ich es jetzt ein das er bei einem falschem Verzeichniss in das richtige wechselt?

Beispiel:

Falsch: http://www.partykingdom.de/v2/
Richtig: http://www.partykingdom.de/V2/


----------



## Gumbo (27. November 2007)

Wenn sich alles im „V2“-Verzeichnis abspielt, kannst du dies auch einfach weglassen:
	
	
	



```
RewriteCond %{THE_REQUEST} \s/$0
RewriteRule ^V2/(.*)       /$1 [NC,L,R=301]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/V2/
RewriteRule .*             /V2/$0 [L]
```


----------



## losREDBULLos (2. Februar 2008)

Kann ich in dieser .htaccess auch ein FavIcon angeben?


----------



## losREDBULLos (12. Februar 2008)

Wie kann ich es machen, das bei dem ModRewrite Code eine Domain davon nicht betroffen ist? Ich habe die Domain http://www.nehlsen.info und die soll von diesem Code weiter oben ignoriert werden. Was muß ich nun eingeben?


----------

